

Ask HN: Why don't big companies use bootstrap/foundation? - 0x4139

I&#x27;ve looked at many good products and websites but i don&#x27;t see a trace of a css framework, everything is build in-house.
======
argonaut
Most big companies were around for a long time before Bootstrap/foundation
even got started. Guess which company had existed for several years already
before _Twitter_ Bootstrap came out? If the had perfectly good in-house CSS
frameworks, there's no reason to switch to Bootstrap.

Bootstrap is a cookie-cutter framework, it is significantly more bloated than
in-house frameworks that are tailored to only have code for the things you
need (assuming you have competent devs). The same applies for performance,
modularity, and extensibility.

------
serialjoy
Those CSS frameworks only enable startups to rapidly prototype an MVP without
an in-house design team. It allows them to work on what they enjoy and on what
makes sense considering their skillets. It would be harder if those frameworks
wouldn't exist.

On the other end, when a company grows towards maturity, it makes sense to
have a design team for all their products that can experiment and design
specific elements that are consistent not only between themselves but also
with their branding, mission and strategy.

